# Récupérer du texte avec AppleScript



## cirdan (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je programme avec TexteMate et j'aimerais me cr&#233;er des scripts AppleScript enfin d'automatiser mes op&#233;rations de nettoyage de textes, d'ajustement de codes, etc..

Pour ce faire, il faut que quand je lance mon script, AppleScript r&#233;cup&#232;re le texte dans mon TextMate, le traite et retourne le texte modifi&#233; &#224; TextMate.

Comme ce genre :
tell application "TextMate"
  1. Prend le texte pr&#233;sentement en s&#233;lection dans TextMate
  2. Effectue le traitement
  3. Renvoi et remplace le texte en s&#233;lection par le nouveau qui a &#233;t&#233; trait&#233;
end tell

Je d&#233;bute en AppleScript et j'avoue ne pas savoir o&#249; m'orrienter pour le point 1 et 3.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Août 2007)

cirdan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je programme avec TexteMate et j'aimerais me cr&#233;er des scripts AppleScript enfin d'automatiser mes op&#233;rations de nettoyage de textes, d'ajustement de codes, etc..
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas si on peut faire &#231;a avec TextMate via AppleScript de cette fa&#231;on, il faut le faire via une commande dans un bundle, cette commande cod&#233;e en Perl, Ruby, Python... ou applescript gr&#226;ce &#224; osascript.

Voir le manuel de TextMate pour voir comment s'y prendre


----------



## cirdan (27 Août 2007)

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse p4bl0.

J'ai trouv&#233; comment ins&#233;rer du texte dans TextMate (remplace la s&#233;lection ou remplace le document si pas de s&#233;lection) en &#233;crivant simplement insert "text" (dans le tell application "TextMate").

Il y a surement une mani&#232;re pour un script AppleScript de r&#233;cup&#233;rer le texte s&#233;lectionn&#233; dans TextMate...  non?


----------



## cirdan (27 Août 2007)

Je viens de trouver une fa&#231;con d&#233;tourn&#233;e, via le clipboard.



> tell application "System Events"
> tell process "TextMate"
> set frontmost to true
> keystroke "c" using command down
> ...



Selon vous c'est la seule fa&#231;on ou on peut r&#233;cup&#233;rer le texte directement avec tell application "TextMate"?


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Août 2007)

cirdan a dit:


> Je viens de trouver une façcon détournée, via le clipboard.



Bonjour

Je ne sais pas si ça marche avec ton logiciel, mais regarde cette adresse.

http://iscript.fr/exemple03.html#6

@+


----------



## cirdan (29 Août 2007)

Ma recherche est plutôt pour lire le texte en sélection dans un document déjà ouvert dans TextMate.

Merci beaucoup du lien quand même, la lecture d'un fichier via le Finder va m'être très utiles en cas de batch.


----------



## BS0D (3 Mai 2009)

Salut à tous, 

moi je cherche à récupérer du texte sur une page web (la première ligne de l'affichage ou bien compris entre deux parties de texte connues) et le placer dans une variable, mais je ne trouve pas comment faire en AS... 

Quelqu'un peut-il venir à la rescousse? 

merci d'avance, 

BS0D


----------

